# Falk



## Aka-Aka (15 September 2004)

netter Überblick zum Fall "Falk".
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,druck-317680,00.html

lesenswert


Grüsse nach Zumikon!


----------



## Telekomunikacja (22 April 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> zum Fall "Falk"


Passt das hier - *Haftbefehl gegen Alexander Falk wird aufgehoben* - bzw. das hier - *Falk gegen Kaution auf freiem Fuß* - dazu?


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Februar 2006)

http://www.welt.de/data/2006/02/02/839897.html

Haftbefehl wieder in raft - bei Haftverschonung.
Alles klar?
http://www.boocompany.com/index.cfm/content/story/id/13279/


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Februar 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/69126


> Falk war im April 2005 nach rund 22 Monaten unter strengen Auflagen von der Haft verschont und aus dem Untersuchungsgefängnis entlassen worden. Unter anderem musste er eine Kaution in Höhe von 1,5 Millionen Euro hinterlegen. Insbesondere mit dieser Sicherheitsleistung könne "der weiterhin bestehenden Fluchtgefahr" begegnet werden, meinten die Richter des OLG. Daher bleibe der Angeklagte trotz des Haftbefehls weiter von der Haft verschont.


cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Februar 2006)

http://www.zdnet.de/news/business/0,39023142,39140728,00.htm?h



> Im Betrugsprozess gegen den früheren Internet-Unternehmer A*F* hat das Hanseatische Oberlandesgericht (OLG) rund 32 Millionen Euro aus dem Vermögen des Angeklagten wieder unter Arrest gestellt. Damit solle ein möglicher Zahlungsanspruch des von F* mutmaßlich geschädigten Unternehmens E* gesichert werden, teilte das OLG zur Begründung am Freitag in Hamburg mit. Der Angeklagte habe bereits erhebliche Geldbeträge ins Ausland transferiert, um sie dem Zugriff der Geschädigten und der Strafverfolgungsbehörden zu entziehen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Falk*

http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de/list/id/21199


> Das Hamburger Landgericht hat im bislang größten Wirtschaftsverfahren der Hansestadt den früheren Internetunternehmer Alexander Falk am Freitag zu vier Jahren Haft verurteilt. Nach einem Prozess, der fast dreieinhalb Jahre dauerte, hielten die Richter Falk des versuchten Betrugs für schuldig. (...)
> die Leitakte mit den wichtigsten Dokumenten umfasste zuletzt fast 14 000 Seiten


----------



## A John (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Falk*

Ob Falk wirklich einrücken muss, wird sich vor dem BGH entscheiden. Ich wette auf nein.
In diesem Fall gibt es übrigens sehr unterschiedliche Sichtweisen.
Eine sehr interessante z.B. von Falks Medienberater.
Die ist wohl alles Andere als neutral, aber gerade in der Hamburger Justiz ist alles möglich. Und wenn die beschlossen hat, er soll hängen.... :-?


----------



## mareike26 (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Falk*

Der Richter, der ihn verurteilt hat, ist gerade zum BGH berufen worden. :-D


----------

